# DVD-RW Changes to CD-Rom...



## Cypheroz (May 24, 2008)

Hi guyz,

I really hope someone has a solution to this one coz I've done everything I can think of to fix it but no luck...

I Have a Toshiba Samsung (TSST) DVD drive bought recently as my original drive, An AOpen, that I have had for about 2 years decided it didnt want to work anymore, Well actually it would read discs and display the files, But came up with 'Autorun encountered an error and has to close' error anytime a disc was inserted, and the same when Setup.exe was clicked as well. So anyways, I bought a new Samsung drive and now everytime I insert a disc it changes itself from a DVD-RAM drive to a CD-ROM (See Pics) Any ideas on this?!?!?

I have updated the firmware of the drive, reintalled NForce4 chipset drivers but still no luck...

Also I have attached the 'Everest' txt file it printed as well..Saw it in another post and thought it might be handy...

THANKYOU!
Cy.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

Uninstall the drive in Device manager >> reboot twice.

Also:
Run the System File Checker:
Click Start >> Run >> Type *sfc /scannow* (note space after sfc), then click OK.
You may be asked to insert your Windows disc.


----------



## Cypheroz (May 24, 2008)

Hmmm...neither of these ones worked for me, I did however find that it will read read burnt DVD's but can't access them, Comes up with 'This is not a valid win32 app' error,

Do ya reckon a format would fix the prob? Dont wanna do one, but if I have to...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Scan your computer for malware.


----------



## mommabear (Apr 5, 2008)

My combo DVD-CD writer did the same thing. I'd also lost some options in the AutoPlay tabs (which is different from autorun). I was missing Blank CD and Video movie in the drop down selections to choose what to do when those types of disks were inserted. (Take a look at yours and see if any are missing.)

I searched for days trying to fix my problem. I did all the other reg changes, did the upper and lower filters routine, used all the utilities I could find on the net and nothing worked. I tried TweakUI, AutoPlayRepair, Auto Fix, Clean Handlers. I always used System Restore before each one. When they didn't work, I uninstalled them and used my restore point to start over again.

I finally found a forum post in Google that pointed me here.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;330135

It talks about Roxio, which I don't use, but I read on. My fix was using #3 and #4. I'm betting it was #4 that really fixed me because I'd already made the changes earlier that are described in #3. Once I applied the changes to Winlogon, I got my missing Blank CD and Video movie back in my drop down selections and my drives now appear and work as they should.

Who'da thunk it was Winlogon causing all the problems.

My drive has been working perfectly since.


----------

